# Proof that Uber doesn't include tips



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

so I open the driver app tonight to accept a new agreement Of course section 4.1 says basically tips are not included yet uber says to customers it's already included.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> so I open the driver app tonight to accept a new agreement Of course section 4.1 says basically tips are not included yet uber says to customers it's already included.


uber says tips are not necessary, they never say included. in any case the passenger is lead to believe tips are included. print out 4.1, laminate it and leave it in the back seat or seat pocket.


----------

